# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ملف Word لعمل سيرة ذاتية CV ( مفرغ ) للجميع ..

## علي المسقلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

أقدم لكم أخواني و اخواتي ملف ورد ( مفرغ من عملي ) لعمل السيرة الذاتية CV لمساعدة الكثير ممن لا يعرفون عملها ..
وللمعلومية أن أكثر الشركات عادة ماتطلب السيرة الذاتية وهي دليك للقبول ..

الملف باللغتين العربية ومقابلها بالانجليزي ..

وهذه عينة للملف 



ولتحميل الملف 

أضغط هنا بزر الفأرة الأيمن ثم حفظ بأسم أو Save AS

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شيء حلو 
شكرا اخوي على المجهود

----------


## علي المسقلب

شكراً لتواجدكِ نوارة الدنيا ..

موفقين بحق محمد وآله  :cool:

----------


## zembla

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أبو سمر

شكرررررررررررررراً

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووووووو أخوي على المشآآركهـ الح ـــــــــــــلوووهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتووو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------

